# my first



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

my first bow kill, just a little guy but i am happy with him.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

from the looks of that shoulder. you made a great shot.

congrats.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your first is always great no matter what the size!

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice that your ol lady lets you hang him in the kitchen?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thats what I was thinking........looks like he is hanging in the kitchen.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

MOB said:


> Nice that your ol lady lets you hang him in the kitchen?


If you dont have a heated garage, the kitchen is the ONLY place to cut a deer when it gets cold!

It gets interesting though when you have some coyotes to skin. :lol: :-? 

Great deer. KEEP THOSE ANTLERS!!!!

My first deers rack has gone missing and it bothers me to this day.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

doubledroptine08 said:


> my first bow kill, just a little guy but i am happy with him.


My first was a doe...which I was very happy with...I wud have been ecstatic with yours.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

ya haha it looks like it in the kitchen but its my best freinds garage his dad got cabinets from a freind and put them up in the garage. my dad said the same thing.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

There you go, nice job! :beer:


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

congrats, any deer taken with a bow is great. It looks very similar to my first. Those antlers will be a keepsake for years to come.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats!


----------

